
Writing with the machine - triplesec
https://www.robinsloan.com/notes/writing-with-the-machine/
======
kajecounterhack
Robin Sloan is awesome: if you haven't read Mr. Penumbra's 24 Hour Bookstore,
it's a really fun and easy read. He works Hadoop into the writing!

Also something I realized only a year after purchasing the book: it's glow in
the dark!

------
herval
I'm also playing with RNNs for text generation - currently trying to make a
Haiku writer that'll actually "make sense". In case anyone else is interested:
[https://speakerdeck.com/herval/creating-creative-
machines-v0](https://speakerdeck.com/herval/creating-creative-machines-v0)
(shared the code of the experiments too)

------
watersb
Wow. Love it.

A corpus of books, organized by genre, available from Zhu & Kiros:

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/%7Embweb/](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/%7Embweb/)

------
hartator
Ha! I wonder if it's possible to replace the sci-fi texts by actual code from
GitHub and let the computer codes randomly for you. :)

~~~
gradys
Or train it to predict code in a code base conditioned on the rest of the code
in that same code base. That way, when you condition it on your current code
base, it might be able to generate sensible completions that could actually be
useful.

------
thousandx
Fun project, API works perfectly, but as Robin Sloan says, "it could go
offline at any time."

